# Conneaut River



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Fished the Conneaut river and it was great , water clarity was excellent and water temp up to 41 ! And the fishing was hot ! Caught fish through out the river ! Including a 10 pounder who made me work to Get him in the net ! 
Even caught a 24” Muskie !


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Fishglo do you think that you could catch those steelhead all winter long if the weather cooperates? I mean the way that you are catching/trolling for them?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

You're having a blast up there!

Are you sure that was a musky? Zooming in one the pic it appears to have spots and rounded tail tips.


----------



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

Great Lakes muskies have spots. 
google them and you will see
Matt




Karl Wolf said:


> You're having a blast up there!
> 
> Are you sure that was a musky? Zooming in one the pic it appears to have spots and rounded tail tips.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

mkormos23 said:


> Great Lakes muskies have spots.
> google them and you will see
> Matt


Yes sir, great lakes muskie are often referred to as spotted muskie and our native inland muskies are barred. Not sure where clear muskies fit into the mix. I imagine small genetic differences on local areas with those.

When I zoom in on the tail, it does not look like a pointed musky tail in my opinion and what I can see of the spots looks much more similar to a pike.

If there was a better picture, I'm sure it would be identified easily either way but from what I see and with my experience, ima say that I see a more rounded tail of a pike and spots that look "pikish".

Some folks not to familiar with them can easily misidentify, I'm just trying to add my thoughts. 

Hey OP, you got a better pick? Lol


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Karl Wolf said:


> You're having a blast up there!
> 
> Are you sure that was a musky? Zooming in one the pic it appears to have spots and rounded tail tips.


Yes it definitely was a Musky ! I catch a lot of Pike at Mosquito


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

FishIgo said:


> Yes it definitely was a Musky ! I catch a lot of Pike at Mosquito


That's really cool. Must have been a sweet surprise.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Karl Wolf said:


> That's really cool. Must have been a sweet surprise.





Karl Wolf said:


> That's really cool. Must have been a sweet surprise.


My friend in another boat took a picture of me holding it up but i never got it ! so i took the snap shot off my GoPro video !


----------

